# Does your salmon have an odd taste?



## Grenadier (Aug 23, 2007)

Be careful in Thailand...

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,294190,00.html



> BANGKOK, Thailand    In Thailand, it's a fish dish that kills.
> A doctor says unscrupulous vendors have been selling meat from the highly poisonous puffer fish disguised as salmon.
> 
> That's resulted in the deaths of more than 15 people over the past three years. Some 115 people have been hospitalized.


----------



## theletch1 (Aug 23, 2007)

I've always wanted to try (properly prepared) puffer fish just as a sort of culinary Russian roulette.


----------



## Empty Hands (Aug 24, 2007)

I find it odd that puffer is apparently so much cheaper or easier to get than salmon considering the massive amounts of cheap, Atlantic farmed salmon available worldwide.  Must not be able to get it in Thailand.


----------



## Lynne (Aug 27, 2007)

Empty Hands said:


> I find it odd that puffer is apparently so much cheaper or easier to get than salmon considering the massive amounts of cheap, Atlantic farmed salmon available worldwide. Must not be able to get it in Thailand.


I thought Puffer fish were very expensive.  Maybe not.


----------



## CoryKS (Aug 27, 2007)

Lynne said:


> I thought Puffer fish were very expensive. Maybe not.


 
Only when they prepare it in a way that doesn't kill you.  It doesn't sound like these guys are going that extra mile.


----------

